# Corsair RMA



## Shox90 (1. März 2016)

Ich bin etwas sehr verwirrt, was Corsair und RMA angeht.
Ich hab Probleme mit dem RAM.
Den wollte ich nun direkt über Corsair reklamieren. Ich hab auf der englischsprachigen Seite corsair.force.com ein Ticket erstellt. Auf einmal kommt ein paar Stunden später ein Kommentar bzw der Link dahin, der mein Problem nicht löst.
Ist das jetzt abseits der Reklamation oder soll das die Antwort von Corsair sein? Verstehe diese Art nicht.
Kann mir das jmd erklären bitte?


----------



## Netter_Support (1. März 2016)

Warum auf einer ausländischen Seite?
Corsair ist auch in Deutschland vertreten.
warranty

Zitat:


> Wenn Sie Produkte von Corsair zurücksenden, um sie reparieren oder ersetzen zu lassen, stellen wir Ihnen eine Rücksendenummer (RMA-Nummer) sowie Anweisungen zur Rücksendung zu unserem Service-Center in Deutschland zur Verfügung.


Da steht auch alles von Anfordern der RMA, Adressierung, und bearbeitung des Garantiefalls.


----------



## Shox90 (1. März 2016)

Ja, das hab ich auch alles gelesen. Und unter dem Punkt "Anfordern einer Rücksendenummer" steht, dass man auf corsair.force.com gehen muss, um diese anzufordern. Man muss dann da ein Ticket erstellen und denn...joa...warten...denk ich mal


----------



## drstoecker (2. März 2016)

Ich meine irgendwo musst du auswählen das du eine rma beantragen möchtest. Dann solltest du ne Antwort erhalten mit allen notwendigen Details zur Einsendung. Ganz wichtig zur Einsendung das der ram wenn es ein Kit ist komplett eingeschickt werden muss. Die portokosten nach Holland musst du selbst tragen, am besten als Brief per einschreiben.  
Der ram darf äußerlich nicht beschädigt sein und sei dir 100pro sicher das er defekt ist und nicht nur Inkompatibel. Der ganze Ablauf läuft auf englisch ab,  ggf per Google übersetzer übersetzen.


----------



## Shox90 (2. März 2016)

Danke DrStoecker.

Also das mit dem Englisch passt bei mir halbwegs. Musste ja auch das Problem in englisch verfassen.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, auf der deutschen wie englischen Seite, muss man ein Ticket aufgeben (Problem, System etc), dann wird das Ticket geprüft und man bekommt von einem Mitarbeiter alle weiteren Details.

Mich hat eben nur der Hinweis/Link auf den Kommentar verwirrt. Denn der Kommentar wurde wohl nicht von einem Corsair-Mitarbeiter verfasst.

Laut Corsair-Homepage haben sie auch ein Austausch-Lager in Deutschland.

Ich hab mich nebenbei auch noch mit dem Händler in Verbindung gesetzt und ihm einen Vorschlag unterbreitet. Wenn dieser angenommen wird, kann ich mir die RMA bei Corsair schenken.

Laut Corsair und Asus ist der RAM kompatibel. Was für mich bedeutet, dass sobald er nicht läuft wie er soll, es ein begründeter RMA-Grund.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (2. März 2016)

Also bei mir wars so:

Meine K70 hatte auf einmal tasten aussetzer bzw wurden manche tasten doppelt und dreifach gedrückt. Hab dann auch nen Ticket bei Corsair aufgemacht, als erstes hab ich ne Antwort bekommen ob ich denn die Firmware aktualisiert habe, als ich dieses bejaht habe wurde mir mitgeteilt dass eine RMA genehmigt wurde und ich meine Tastatur einschicken soll, nach NL. Hat dann keine Woche gedauert bis meine neue Tastatur wieder da war.


----------



## Shox90 (2. März 2016)

@Elvis_Cooper
Danke für's beschreiben bei dir.

Ich konnte mich mit dem Händler einigen, so kann ich mir das mit Corsair sparen und bekomme das bestmögliche Ergebnis. Da muss man dem Händler mal echt ein fettes Lob aussprechen.

Vielen Dank an alle für die raschen Antworten.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2016)

Hi Shox90,

magst du mir einmal die Ticketnummer verraten, damit ich mir den Vorgang einmal anschauen kann? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was du mit dem Kommentar meinst. Normal müsste die Freigabe im Ticket selbst ersichtlich sein, bzw. wird dies via Email bestätigt. Der Bearbeiter des Tickets schreibt dann auch in einem Kommentar wie es weiter geht, oder woran es noch hapert.

Die Sache ist zwar für dich bereits abgeschlossen, aber es wäre sehr freundlich, wenn du trotzdem noch kurz die Ticketnummer durchgeben könntest.

Grüße


----------

